# Coding for Launch Control?



## thegladiator (Jun 4, 2013)

Eventually I was able to activate the Launch Control!!!!!!!! :banana:

My 2012 328i was updated to latest I-Level at the beginning of April, of course all ECUs were reset, I coded them again included *EGS => 3000 => LC => aktiv*.

Now Launch Control works flawlessy!! I still don't have the function LC in the DSC ECU, the ONLY coding I have done to be able to get it working is EGS.

I'm not sure if previously I did wrong procedure in order to activate LC but this is exactly what I did (succesfully) this morning:

- drove about 10km
- put the car in "sport+"
- gear selector shifted in S/M (S1 appears on dash)
- left foot on the brake *pushing HARD*
- right foot pushed *QUICKLY* on the floor past the button
- "Launch Control Activated" & flag appears on dash
- Engine revs to about 2200-2500 rpm (I don't remember exaclty the value)
- Release brake and GO!


----------



## xXRAGHAVXx (Jan 18, 2015)

I have activated EGS should I activate DSC2 also???


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

EGS 3000 Applikation_LC / LC = aktiv
EGS 3000 Sportschalter_alt = aktiv
EGS 3000 Sportschalter = aktiv


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi guys, so what exactly should I code for my F34 3GT from 2013 to have Launch Control?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> Hi guys, so what exactly should I code for my F34 3GT from 2013 to have Launch Control?


EGS => LC = aktiv


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Is it as easy as that?

Somebody here was talking about some I-step firmware version that has to be updated, for cars older than 2014. Is it true? 

For example thegladiator wrote:
"My 2012 328i was updated to latest I-Level at the beginning of April"

Is it necessary to update I-Level in all ECUs?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> Is it as easy as that?
> 
> Somebody here was talking about some I-step firmware version that has to be updated, for cars older than 2014. Is it true?
> 
> ...


As I recall, it requires 2.51.0.x I-Level or higher. I am not sure what ECU's must be flashed to support.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

So I should determine my I-Step as shown in this manual:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/album.php?albumid=13901&pictureid=53890

and check if it is higher than 2.51.0.x

Or maybe I am confusing I-Level with I-Step...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> So I should determine my I-Step as shown in this manual:
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/album.php?albumid=13901&pictureid=53890
> 
> ...


Yes, they are on in the same. Then I-Step needs to be cross referenced to ISTA version.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

So, will it be correct to determine I-Step using the link that I have provided and check if this current I-Step is higher than 2.51.0.x ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> So, will it be correct to determine I-Step using the link that I have provided and check if this current I-Step is higher than 2.51.0.x ?


Check VCM I-Step Current as posted. Then post I-Step back here. I'll tell you ISTA version then.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Ok, I have checked it as described here:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/album.php?albumid=13901&pictureid=53890

And the results are as follows:
current:	F020-14-03-503
last: F020-13-03-502
shipment:	F020-13-03-502


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grievous said:


> ok, i have checked it as described here:
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/album.php?albumid=13901&pictureid=53890
> 
> ...


f020-14-03-503 = 2.52.3


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

So it seems it is new enough to code launch control, right? 

So the whole story that I have to do is to FDL code the EGS-LC to aktiv?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> So it seems it is new enough to code launch control, right?
> 
> So the whole story that I have to do is to FDL code the EGS-LC to aktiv?


Seems so. Code it and see what you get.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Ok I will try it tomorrow.

I am wondering if it will appear in car's infotainment manual after coding...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> Ok I will try it tomorrow.
> 
> I am wondering if it will appear in car's infotainment manual after coding...


No, it wont. Coding anything does not update Owners Manual.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks for clarification. I am also wondering if my instrument cluster is compatible with Launch Control and if it has the flag icon...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> Thanks for clarification. I am also wondering if my instrument cluster is compatible with Launch Control and if it has the flag icon...


It should be as I-Step of car showed supported firmware.


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

OK, I coded it today and tested a little bit however I was not able to fully test this feature due to rainy conditions. But I can see that the flag appears on instument cluster with description "Launch control activated" and it takes engine to 3000 rpm no higher despite the fact that I push accelerator pedal to the limit. I am waiting for some sunny weather to measure time from 0 to 100 km/h with launch control but if it is appearing on instrument cluster I bet it works


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grievous said:


> OK, I coded it today and tested a little bit however I was not able to fully test this feature due to rainy conditions. But I can see that the flag appears on instument cluster with description "Launch control activated" and it takes engine to 3000 rpm no higher despite the fact that I push whole accelerator pedal. I am waiting for some summy weather to measure time from 0 to 100 km/h with launch control but if it is appearing on instrument cluster I bet it works


:thumbup:


----------

